# Length and Height



## MomZof3

Hello,

May I ask how long and tall your baby is? What is standard? Thanks guys!


----------



## LJSquishy

I believe the standard only requires them to be the same number of inches in length & height. So 10" high and 10" long, or 8" high and 8" long, etc. The height is calculated from the ground to the withers, and the length is calculated from the withers to the base of the tail.

EDIT: Preston measures nice and square at approximately 9"x9". It's hard for me to measure him since he wants to play with the tape measure...I could be up to an inch off, but he is square. lol London is not very "standard" but measures closely at about 9"x10"...maybe 10.5"long. The rest of her isn't even close to the standard because of her pedigree. Preston was being held back for show when I got him, so he fits the standard very well.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

I think Lisa's right. Although, I remember Brit saying once that females tend to be a little longer than tall. 

Leila is 7.5'' tall and 8'' long (she's 6 months).


----------



## MomZof3

Thanks for responding! I am thinking of getting an older pup weighing in at 5 1/2 lbs at 9 months. He measures 9" x 9". Has he reached his maturity weight and height?


----------



## nekkidfish

LJSquishy said:


> I believe the standard only requires them to be the same number of inches in length & height. So 10" high and 10" long, or 8" high and 8" long, etc. The height is calculated from the ground to the withers, and the length is calculated from the withers to the base of the tail.
> 
> EDIT: Preston measures nice and square at approximately 9"x9". It's hard for me to measure him since he wants to play with the tape measure...I could be up to an inch off, but he is square. lol London is not very "standard" but measures closely at about 9"x10"...maybe 10.5"long. The rest of her isn't even close to the standard because of her pedigree. Preston was being held back for show when I got him, so he fits the standard very well.


I want to measure Poppy when he gets up. Can I ask what withers are?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588

nekkidfish said:


> I want to measure Poppy when he gets up. Can I ask what withers are?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Basically, shoulders from what I can tell. 

Here's a picture: 

Dog


----------



## Cosy

At nine months he may or may not grow more. A lot of maltese tend to get most of their growth the first year and then body out in the next two years.
Sometimes females are a bit longer than taller, BUT not all and really even males can be longer (or taller). It's all about the genes.


----------



## nekkidfish

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Basically, shoulders from what I can tell.
> 
> Here's a picture:
> 
> Dog


Okie dokie ... so the withers being the tallest point of their body, excluding their head. Interesting.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## ilovemymaltese

My Gigi is 9x9 and shes almost two.


----------



## LJSquishy

nekkidfish said:


> Okie dokie ... so the withers being the tallest point of their body, excluding their head. Interesting.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Correct -- you should be able to feel a little ridge on the withers (as you see in the picture) to help you measure from the correct area.


----------



## LJSquishy

Cosy said:


> At nine months he may or may not grow more. A lot of maltese tend to get most of their growth the first year and then body out in the next two years.
> Sometimes females are a bit longer than taller, BUT not all and really even males can be longer (or taller). It's all about the genes.


I agree with Brit. Depending on the lines, some Maltese continue maturing well into their 2nd year, while others fully mature before 1 year. The breeder should be able to give you an idea of expected adult weight. Preston's breeder told me that by 7-8 months old he would be fully mature as his lines mature faster. She was absolutely right. After he grew completely, he continued to fill out a bit (ie: not be so fragile looking) and has maintained the same weight for quite some time.


----------



## The A Team

My Abbey is 9" x 9"

Ava is 7" x 7" (closer to 6 1/2 though)

Arch...oh my gosh, I forget! :w00t: .....I think he's like 10" long


----------



## CloudClan

Here is the line from the standard: 
_*Body*: Compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail. _

No specified number. The specified number for size in Maltese is related to weight. 
_*Size*: Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size._


----------



## Orla

Milo is just under 8 inches tall and about 10 or 11 inches long(I can't remember).
Bearing in mind our breed standard is different.

*



BODY : The length from the point of the shoulder to the point of the buttock is 38% more than the height of the withers

Click to expand...

*.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

amby said:


> Milo is just under 8 inches tall and about 10 or 11 inches long(I can't remember).
> Bearing in mind our breed standard is different.
> 
> .


Interesting!


----------



## Orla

ilovemymaltese said:


> Interesting!


The size is also different - 6.6 - 8.8lbs.
Although - Milo is only 5.5lbs.


----------



## magee

Interesting topic! My Joey is 8 x8


----------



## uniquelovdolce

interesting im going to measure dolce tonite.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

we dont measure the tail right?


----------



## magee

You don't measure the tail. Just from the withers to the base of the tail


----------



## Cosy

Cosy is a smidge over 7 inches tall by 7.5 inches long.
She's a BIG GIRL!!!


----------



## remy

remy is 8 x 8


----------



## moshi melo

Shi is a skinny 8x8, hope she plumps up.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce is 8.5 inches long and i think 8 inches tall .


----------



## Snow White

Romo is 8 x 8.


----------



## Soph&Spence07

*Very interesting*



Orla said:


> Milo is just under 8 inches tall and about 10 or 11 inches long(I can't remember).
> Bearing in mind our breed standard is different.
> 
> .


My 3 yr old girl is 10 inches tall and 12.5 in long. She weighs 8lbs. My 7 month old boy is 10.5 in tall and 15 in long (no joke). So if I use your calculation this is about right. He weighs 9lbs and I honestly think he is still growing


----------

